# Question about the kernel upgrade

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I am trying to upgrade from 2.6.30 to 2.6.36 gentoo-sources.

On my old kernel I had an option CONFIG_FB_INTEL. On the new kernel I don't see this option with:

cat .config | grep FB_INTEL

Which option should I use for that?

Thank you.

----------

## BradN

Device Drivers > Graphics Support > Direct Rendering Manager > i915 driver

.... > [*] Enable modesetting on intel by default

i915 driver is selected as an option for Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G in here.

It's kinda counter-intuitive where to find this, but KMS ("modesetting") implies that the kernel will manage a framebuffer when X isn't handling things.

If you have i810/i815, there's a separate framebuffer driver in alongside the other framebuffer drivers.

You should also update your x.org and xorg-drivers.  I suggest using the latest .37 kernel and latest unstable intel xorg drivers, especially if you use an 845 chipset (there has been a lot of bugfixing action lately and anything but the newest didn't work well for me).

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

BradN,

Here is complete lspci:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

```

However I also have 2 additional problems.

1. Here is the info on the first one:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # ifconfig wlan0 up

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            29038  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10518  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy            947  0 

snd_seq_oss            20044  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3724  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                34265  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3865  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_idt      36670  1 

snd_hda_intel          16246  4 

snd_hda_codec          47705  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4106  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                47586  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              12461  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

b43                   114374  0 

snd                    34527  18 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          5033  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # dmesg | grep b43

[    0.192651] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.192905] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.229991] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 10)

[    4.266020] b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

[    4.266032] b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

[  225.304049] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

[  225.337077] b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

[  225.337214] b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[  225.337276] b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled

[  225.345451] b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

[  225.348391] b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # iwconfig wlan0 essid "GoogleWiFi"

Cannot read /proc/net/wireless

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

```

and with working 2.6.30:

```

igor@IgorsGentooOnNetwork ~ $ su

Password: 

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # ifconfig wlan0 up

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # dmesg | grep b43

[    0.163666] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.163688] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.415997] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 10)

[    4.439439] b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

[    4.439460] b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

[  113.969123] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

[  114.100145] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/pcm5.fw

[  114.107105] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0initvals5.fw

[  114.132611] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw

[  114.249086] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

[  114.287141] b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

[  114.287352] b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[  114.296335] b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

[  114.299581] b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[  114.302049] b43-phy0: Radio turned on by software

```

I guess I need to turn on the radio support, but I didn't see it during configuration.

2. And here is the message from the second:

"Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running."

What do I need to fix it?

Thank you.

----------

## BradN

For the last problem, is acpid emerged and running?

For the wireless, try this:

iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

It's not clear why you can't perform access point scanning first though.

Edit: Also check this thread, there's a kernel option related to /proc/net/wireless being missing.  It might or might not help.

And, for the framebuffer, try the option I posted above, I think it also works for 945 series chips.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

BradN,

Yes, acpid emerged and running as I don't have such problem with the old kernel.

After up-ping the interface I can't do anything. It appears I need the rasdio suppor. I'll try to look at the config again.

I'll try the option you suggested. And for grub I will still use the same "intelfb", right?

Thank you.

----------

## BradN

You don't have to tell grub anything for the video - if that checkbox in the kernel config is checked, it will switch to framebuffer as soon as the kernel is able to.

KMS is also becoming necessary for the newer Xorg / intel drivers.  It was a mess at first for 845 chips but it's getting better now.  I think the newer chips had less problems to start with so you should be ok with 945 series.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

BradN,

Basically I'm looking for the framebuffer for the console, not for the X. In the 2.6.30 it was CONFIG_FB_INTEL and in the grub.conf I put:

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-r6-gentoo-sources root=/dev/sda4 video=intelfb:vga=0x305 initrd=/dev/ram0

So, after I built the new 2.6.36, and coudn't find that option in the config I didn't include that option in the grub.conf.

Also what about "ACPID"?

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

ONEEYEMAN, even if that option was removed, KMS is required by any decently recent intel xorg driver and that requires that intelfb is off.

The important option is FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y. If it doesn't select correct resolution, just use 'video=' with that resolution.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

VoidMage,

So just use:

video=0x305

?

Also, I just compared configurations for 2.6.30 and 2.6.36. The difference is that I didn't select

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT

as they are deprecated for the 

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER.

Am I wrong? Should they be on?

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

Well, acpid has been ported to the new interface awhile ago and the warning should be harmless anyway.

And no, I mean plain resolution string - IIRC the format is "axb@c", where '@c' is optional, but check the docs.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

VoidMage,

I solved the problem with my wireless network. Thank you.

Do I have to reconfigure kernel to move away from ACPID? What do I need to install in addition if I go that route?

And if you can help me with the complete system upgrade it would be great.

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge -pv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-db/sqlite:3

  (dev-db/sqlite-3.7.5, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-db/sqlite-3.3.8:3[extensions] required by (dev-python/pysqlite-2.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-db/sqlite-3.6.16, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/libgpg-error:0

  (dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.7, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.8 required by (dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-base/x11-drm".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-util/kdevelop:3.5".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gnome-base/gail".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-apps/ivman".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gnome-base/gnome-mount".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/qt" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-4.7.2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (25 Jun 2009)

# Mask the Qt4 meta ebuild, to prevent devs from being silly and depend on

# the meta ebuild instead of on the specific split Qt ebuilds needed. See

# bug 217161 comment 11. Users may unmask this if they want to pull in all

# Qt modules, but packages in portage (or overlays) will pull in the split

# modules they need as dependency. Unmasking this will most likely pull in

# more than you need. This meta ebuild will be removed when we can add sets

# to the portage tree.

- x11-libs/qt-4.7.1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-4.7.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-4.6.2 (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-db/mysql-gui-tools".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-doc/xorg-docs".

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0:4[accessibility,dbus]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2 (Change USE: +dbus)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5-r4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge -pv sqlite

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4 [3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 [1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2] 1,042 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.5 [3.6.16] USE="extensions%* fts3%* readline%* threadsafe -debug -doc -icu% -secure-delete% -soundex -tcl -test% -unlock-notify%" 1,515 kB

Total: 3 packages (2 upgrades, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 2,557 kB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10' license is located at 'None'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

2Moderators: Unfortunately this thread will become more than just kernel upgrade. If you think that this forum is inappropriate, please move this thread.

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

Damn, a quite old system.

Make that 'emerge -upvD @world', so we have a more complete picture.

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager, gnome-base/gail, sys-apps/ivman, gnome-base/gnome-mount are dead (unmerge).

kdevelop:3.5 is too (upgrade the slot).

x11-libs/qt is unneed - splits are enough.

qt-gui just needs the useflag, adobe-flash needs either ACCEPT_LICENSE or package.license entry.

I don't really understand what you mean by "reconfigure kernel to move away from ACPID".

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Damn, a quite old system.
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:  . It's my developmental system. But now I need to upgrade because I will have to install something kernel specific (vmware-client, nx-client).

So I prefer to have a up-to-date stable Gentoo system.

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Make that 'emerge -upvD @world', so we have a more complete picture.
> 
> gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager, gnome-base/gail, sys-apps/ivman, gnome-base/gnome-mount are dead (unmerge).
> ...

 

So what do I use instead of those 4 packages?

qt will be pulled in by kdevelop, however I don't know if I want to go for 4.x as of yet.

But unless I will have a whole picture meaning all packages that will be installed upgraded, I can't tell anything.

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't really understand what you mean by "reconfigure kernel to move away from ACPID".
> 
> 

 

You said that ACPID was ported to the new interface, which means that it is better to use this one instead of the ACPID? But what is it and how do I configure it? I will probably have to re-look at ACP doc which located here, unless you will tell me otherwise.

Also I am getting the boot error related to ACP about the eth1 being unknown, but that's OK, since it's a wireless interface and it's probably related to the new udev renaming the eth[0,1,...] to wlan[0,1...].

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

 :Rolling Eyes:  I said sys-power/acpid was ported from ACPI_PROC_EVENT to netlink interface.

qt splits will be pulled, not x11-libs/qt.

As for the gnome packages, Gnome uses other packages now (gnome-disk-utility/udisks line) and gail was merged into gtk+.

IIRC, kdevelop:3.5 was still qt3, so any further questions on that topic should go into Unsupported Software forum.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  I said sys-power/acpid was ported from ACPI_PROC_EVENT to netlink interface.
> 
> 

 

So is it better to use netlink interface? Where can I find the docs on it?

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qt splits will be pulled, not x11-libs/qt.
> 
> As for the gnome packages, Gnome uses other packages now (gnome-disk-utility/udisks line) and gail was merged into gtk+.
> ...

 

OK, thanx. Will look at this when I get back to my Gentoo box.

----------

## cwr

I'm using KMS on a very old Intel chipset, the 830, and console framebuffering seems to

work without any of the video mode setting kernel arguments I used to need.  I just set

what seemed to be the appropriate _KMS_, _DRM_, and _FB_ flags in the kernel

config; there's no specific intelfb or vesafb stuff.

Will

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Damn, a quite old system.
> 
> Make that 'emerge -upvD @world', so we have a more complete picture.
> ...

 

VoidMage,

Here it is:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge -puDv @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0:4[accessibility,kde]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 (Change USE: +kde)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5-r4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

And here is the .config for 2.6.36 for the reference. Do I have to switch ACPID to something else?

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

You still misunderstand acpid note. I said, that the program was ported awhile ago and there's no need for you to worry about it.

That just means that most likely ACPI_PROC_EVENT does not need to be set.

As for the emerge output, just start adding useflags to package.use, till you get the full output.

As for kernel config, from casual look it seems fine, though DRM_I915_KMS should probably be set, unless you're passing that as a kernel/module parameter.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

VoidMage,

Yes, thank you for explanation and sorry about this misunderstanding. I will look the configuration later today.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

VoidMage,

It looks like I'm stuck here:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge -puDv @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2 (Change USE: +qt3support)

- x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 (Change USE: -qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5-r4[opengl]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/khelpcenter-4.4.5" [ebuild])

```

Any suggestions?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Anybody?

What is next course of action?

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

qt3support needs to be set on all of qt splits that have it.

For a quick solution you may set it in make.conf, unless you want to check which ones really have it.

----------

## cach0rr0

```

eselect profile list

```

are you running KDE? If so, set your active profile to the desktop/kde profile; it will automagically include the 'qt3support' USE flag

(you should env-update && source /etc/profile after changing profiles) 

if you're not running KDE, just add 'qt3support' to your USE in /etc/make.conf

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

I'm running GNOME so for now I will set it in /etc/make.conf.

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

It looks like now I will have to add "kde" in /etc/make.conf.

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge -pvuD @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0:4[kde]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1 (Change USE: +kde)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5-r4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge -pvuD @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0:4[accessibility,kde]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 (Change USE: +kde)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5-r4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Unless there is some other solution.

Or maybe I just need to mask kdevelop for the time being?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

During the boot when I am trying with newly built 2.6.36-r8, I am also getting this:

```

* Activating Power Management for Wireless LAN ...

Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2D)

  GET failed on device eth1 ; No such device

```

Is this related to the ACPI error I'm getting on the X/GNOME start?

And what is the best fix for "kde" USE-flag?

Just tried to see if I can at least update X.

Here is the result:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge -pvuD xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11.3 [2.9_p20081201-r2] USE="debug nls -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 15,995 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r3 [2.0.1-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20100924 [20090203] 49 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.2 [0.1.19] USE="-caps" 80 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.3.2 [4.2.4] USE="-nocxx" 1,854 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2011d [2009j] USE="nls" 380 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.11 [2.9-r2] USE="nls" 995 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-10-r1 [6] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6 [1.0.5-r1] USE="-static" 764 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4 [3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0_p3 [2.4.1_p1] 1,112 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.2.3 [3.1.3] USE="-static" 105 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -joystick -penmount -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omapfb) -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2 [1.2.3-r1] 475 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.8-r1 [0.7] 8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.9  3 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4 [1.8.3-r3] USE="berkdb" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8 [5.8.8-r5] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36-r1 [2.36] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0d [0.9.8k] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779% -sse2 -test" 3,936 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.20.0-r2 [7.19.6] USE="ipv6 ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -ldap -libssh2 -nss -test" 2,040 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.41.1 [0.40.5] 137 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.65-r1 [2.63-r1] USE="-emacs" 1,302 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 [1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2] 1,042 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/talloc-2.0.1-r1  USE="-compat -doc -static-libs -swig" 237 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.20 [7.0.14] USE="-doc%" 271 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1 [0.17] USE="acl git%* nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 14,785 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1 [4.2] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static" 879 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1 [2.18-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla (-gold%)" 17,106 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2 [4.4.0] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,100 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.16 [1.10.7] USE="nls" 687 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.44 [2.4.43] USE="nls" 309 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10 [1.7] USE="nls -common-lisp% -static-libs%" 429 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 [1.05] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.49 [2.2.47] USE="nls (-nfs)" 355 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.8 [3.0.6] USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr (-xinetd%)" 773 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.25-r2 [0.23] USE="-hardened" 966 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.38.2 [1.36.4] USE="nls" 134 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.2 [2.3] USE="nls -static" 1,579 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.5 [1.0.3] 109 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.6 [1.2.3] USE="-doc% (-debug%)" 153 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1 [0.9.3] 104 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.2 [1.2.2] 121 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.6 [1.0.4] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 256 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.7 [1.0.4] USE="ipv6 -doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 317 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1 [1.1.0] 97 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.0 [1.0.2] USE="-doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 282 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.24 [2.4.13] USE="libkms%* -static-libs% (-debug%)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel%* -nouveau% -radeon% -vmware%" 378 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2 [0.4] 99 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.20.2 [0.14.0-r1] USE="(-altivec) -mmx (-neon) -sse2 -static-libs% (-debug%)" 437 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0 [1.1.2] 49 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.1 [2.2.2] 99 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1 [2.0.4] 95 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.1 [2.0.2] USE="-doc%" 128 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.12 [1.4.9] 105 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.12.1 [0.10.5] USE="zlib%* -minimal -static-libs% (-debug%)" 319 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.12.0 [1.2.1] 65 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.1 [1.0.2] USE="-doc%" 100 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="(-debug%)" 119 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="(-debug%)" 114 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1 [1.0.1] 111 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.1 [1.0.2] 93 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.1 [1.1.2] USE="-doc%" 100 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6 [1.4.4] USE="-static-libs%" 1,125 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.0 [1.0.4] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 263 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="(-debug%)" 121 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-python-20100321 [20091230] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-5.05 [4.23] USE="python -static-libs%" 583 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.14 [0.6_rc9] 275 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/numpy-1.5.1 [1.3.0] USE="-doc% -lapack -test" 2,227 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2 [2.6.4-r1] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb* -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 10,838 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3 [5.6-r2] USE="cxx%* gpm unicode -ada% -debug -doc -minimal -profile -trace (-nocxx%)" 2,388 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-4.1_p9 [3.2_p39] USE="net%* nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble% -plugins -vanilla" 6,458 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5 [4.3.2-r3] USE="gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran -gcj -graphite (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 61,647 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.7 [1.05] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-6.1_p2 [5.2_p13] 2,212 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8 [2.7.3-r2] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -icu% -test" 4,768 kB

[blocks b     ] <dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7 ("<dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7" is blocking sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2)

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1 [2.4.4-r9, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 9,658 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6-r1 [1.1] 91 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26-r1 [1.1.24-r1] USE="crypt python -debug (-examples%)" 3,322 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16 [1.10-r1] 812 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1 [2.18.4-r1] USE="static-libs%* -debug -doc -fam (-introspection) (-selinux) -test% -xattr (-hardened%)" 6,548 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.32.0 [1.24.0] USE="nls%* -doc (-introspection) (-debug%)" 673 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 [0.60] 568 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.7 [1.1] USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs% (-debug%)" 312 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.26.0-r1 [2.18.0] USE="threads%* -cairo% -doc -examples (-introspection) -libffi -test (-X%*) (-debug%)" 790 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.1 [1.1.5] USE="ipv6 -doc% -static-libs% -test% (-debug%) (-xcb%)" 2,248 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.4.4 [2.3.9-r1] USE="X -auto-hinter% -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils" 1,409 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.6 [0.9.4] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 253 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1 [2.6.0-r2] USE="-doc" 1,513 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.7 [1.0.5] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 311 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.1 [1.0.5] USE="(-debug%)" 213 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.1 [1.5] 683 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.3 [1.3.4] USE="ipv6 -doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 429 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.11 [1.2.9] USE="-bash-completion -doc" 156 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 [1.8.6-r1] USE="X opengl svg (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-openvg) -qt4% -static-libs% -xcb (-cleartype%) (-glitz%)" 23,007 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.10 [1.8.2] USE="-doc% -examples -svg% -test%" 575 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.19 [2.16.1] USE="cramfs%* crypt nls unicode -old-linux -perl% (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc) (-loop-aes%)" 4,275 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.0 [1.1.0] USE="ipv6 uuid%* -doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 278 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.1 [1.0.5] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 699 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.0 [1.0.4] USE="ipv6 -doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 353 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.8 [1.0.5] USE="(-debug%)" 119 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.28.3-r1 [1.24.2] USE="X -debug -doc (-introspection) -test%" 1,475 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3 [1.1.1] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 244 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.11 [1.1.9] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 267 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.1 [1.2.3] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 279 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.3 [0.4.0] USE="-doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 241 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r1 [2.4.2] USE="-doc -glade% -test% (-debug%)" 1,224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1  USE="-debug -doc" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.3 [1.99.3] 94 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 (-debug%)" 127 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.6 [1.0.4] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 264 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1 [2.2.2] 95 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.1 [1.0.2] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 247 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.1 [1.13.2] USE="-doc%" 110 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0 [7.0.4] USE="-doc%" 203 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.2.0 [1.0.4] USE="-doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 306 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99 ("<x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99" is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0)

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0 [4.0] 99 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0 [4.0.3] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 248 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.0 [1.0.3] USE="-doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 276 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2 ("<x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2" is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0.1 [1.5.0] 149 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.4.1 [1.2.1] USE="-doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 399 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 ("<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99" is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-2.0.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.0-r2 [1.0.8-r4] USE="minimal* (-debug%) (-hal%*) (-pam%*)" 136 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1  USE="nls threads -static-libs" 1,208 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1 [2.6.27-r2] 4,383 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.7 [7.4] USE="acl nls unicode%* -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 4,604 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.15 [1.4.12] USE="-examples" 925 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.1 [1.0.6-r1] 68 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.4 [1.6-r2] USE="(-multilib)" 337 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.4.5 [1.2.37] USE="-static-libs%" 533 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-151-r4 [141] USE="-devfs-compat% -extras% -old-hd-rules% (-selinux) -test%" 498 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r1 [2.86-r10] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 104 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6 [1.20.5] USE="(-selinux)" 1,251 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 [20080809] 151 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10 [2.2.6b] USE="-vanilla" 771 kB

[uninstall    ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b  USE="-test -vanilla" 

[blocks b     ] =sys-devel/libtool-2*:1.5 ("=sys-devel/libtool-2*:1.5" is blocking sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10)

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.8.30 [4.2.52_p4-r2, 4.3.29-r2, 4.6.21_p4] USE="-doc -examples -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 22,351 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.10.1 [7.3-r1] USE="classic%* gallium%* nptl -debug -gles% -hardened% -llvm% -motif -pic (-selinux) (-doc%) (-xcb%)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau% -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware% (-none%) (-s3virge%) (-sunffb%) (-trident%)" 5,729 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.2.0 [2.1.13] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6 [1.0.4] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 266 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1  USE="X -debug -doc (-introspection) -jpeg -jpeg2k -test -tiff" 1,508 kB

[uninstall    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3  USE="zlib -debug -doc" 

[blocks b     ] <gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0 ("<gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1 [2.14.7-r2] USE="debug (-aqua) -cups -doc -examples% (-introspection) -jpeg -jpeg2k -test% -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama (-X%*)" 17,878 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/gtk+-2.21.3:2 ("<x11-libs/gtk+-2.21.3:2" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1)

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.22.0-r1 [2.14.1-r1] USE="-doc -examples -test% (-X%*)" 2,232 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1 [1.6.4.4] USE="blksha1%* curl* gtk iconv threads* webdav* -bash-completion -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -perl (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd (-mozsha1%)" 2,862 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.1 [1.1.0] USE="-doc%" 106 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1 [1.1.2] 94 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1 [2.0.3] 84 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4 [1.5.3-r6] USE="ipv6 nptl udev%* xorg -dmx -doc% -kdrive -minimal -static-libs% -tslib (-3dfx%) (-debug%) (-hal%*) (-sdl%)" INPUT_DEVICES="(-acecad%) (-aiptek%) (-citron%) (-elographics%) (-evdev%*) (-fpit%) (-hyperpen%) (-joystick%) (-keyboard%*) (-mouse%*) (-mutouch%) (-penmount%) (-synaptics%*) (-tslib%) (-virtualbox%) (-vmmouse%) (-void%) (-wacom%)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-apm%) (-ark%) (-ast%) (-chips%) (-cirrus%) (-dummy%) (-epson%) (-fbdev%) (-geode%) (-glint%) (-i128%) (-i740%) (-impact%) (-imstt%) (-intel%*) (-mach64%) (-mga%) (-neomagic%) (-newport%) (-nv%) (-nvidia%) (-r128%) (-radeon%) (-radeonhd%) (-rendition%) (-s3%) (-s3virge%) (-savage%) (-siliconmotion%) (-sis%) (-sisusb%) (-sunbw2%) (-suncg14%) (-suncg3%) (-suncg6%) (-sunffb%) (-sunleo%) (-suntcx%) (-tdfx%) (-tga%) (-trident%) (-tseng%) (-v4l%) (-vermilion%) (-vesa%) (-via%) (-virtualbox%) (-vmware%) (-voodoo%) (-xgi%)" 5,071 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0 [1.3.2] USE="(-debug%)" 291 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.14.0 [2.7.1] USE="dri (-debug%)" 908 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0 [2.1.3] USE="(-debug%) (-hal%*)" 316 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.0 [1.4.0] USE="(-debug%)" 313 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.3.0 [1.0.0] USE="(-debug%) (-hal%*)" 385 kB

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1)

[blocks B     ] app-arch/lzma-utils ("app-arch/lzma-utils" is blocking app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2 ("<x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2" is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] app-arch/xz-utils ("app-arch/xz-utils" is blocking app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7)

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7" is blocking media-libs/mesa-7.10.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0" is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.3.0-r2)

Total: 153 packages (141 upgrades, 7 new, 5 in new slots, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 309,159 kB

Conflict: 15 blocks (7 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga required by @selected

  (app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-arch/xz-utils required by (media-libs/libpng-1.4.5, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    app-arch/xz-utils required by (sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    app-arch/xz-utils required by (sys-apps/sandbox-2.4, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 5 more)

  (x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXScrnSaver required by @selected

  (app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7, installed) pulled in by

    app-arch/lzma-utils required by @selected

  (x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXinerama required by @selected

  (media-libs/mesa-7.10.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/mesa-7.8_rc[nptl] required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/mesa required by (virtual/opengl-7.0, installed)

  (x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.3 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xineramaproto required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.14.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-apps/xinit-1.3.0-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-apps/xinit-1.3 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.99.1 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10' license is located at 'None'.

- sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Torsten Veller <tove@gentoo.org> (06 Jan 2011)

# Next step to remove old perl and libperl versions.

# Versions prior 5.12 are masked and will be removed when 5.14 is available.

# If you are a sparc-fbsd user and your only keyworded perl version was masked,

# test perl-5.12.2 and reply to bug 288028

# For other complaints go to bug 350785

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

It looks like I will have to upgrade gcc from 4.3.2 to 4.5.5 first, as there is one required.

I'm going to start compiling gcc now and will come back to this thread after I'm done with compilation.

Thank you.

----------

## cach0rr0

most importantly, get rid of the blockers

```

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1) 

[blocks B     ] app-arch/lzma-utils ("app-arch/lzma-utils" is blocking app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1) 

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1) 

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2 ("<x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2" is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.1) 

[blocks B     ] app-arch/xz-utils ("app-arch/xz-utils" is blocking app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7) 

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7" is blocking media-libs/mesa-7.10.1) 

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0" is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.3.0-r2) 

```

```

quickpkg lzma-utils

emerge -C lzma-utils

emerge xz-utils

emerge -C libXinerama libXScrnSaver

quickpkg xorg-server

emerge -C xorg-server

emerge -pvuD xorg-server

```

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Hi, ALL,
> 
> ```
> 
> * Activating Power Management for Wireless LAN ...
> ...

 

I only have guesses on this one

-either eth1 doesn't exist, which means you're either missing drivers/firmware for this card (is it really eth1? Only ipw2100/ipw2200 use eth1 instead of something like wlan0, to my knowledge)

-power management support for your card isn't built into the kernel (though, I tend to avoid this myself, as even having power saving in the kernel, or trying to do so, has left me with some dodgy wireless connections)

as far as the 'kde' USE issue, unfortunately you're left with two less-than-ideal options:

-add the 'kde' USE flag to make.conf

-trial and error; add the 'kde' USE flag to package.use, try to emerge, see if another package requires that flag, add another package.use entry for the next package it fails on, so on and so forth. If  you're  not familiar with package.use

```

mkdir -p /etc/portage/package.use

echo "x11-libs/qt-webkit kde" >> /etc/portage/package.use/qt

```

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

cach0rr0,

I just finished doing this:

```

# emerge -uav gcc

# gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

# env-update && source /etc/profile

# emerge --oneshot -av libtool

```

I didn't bother with this:

```

If you upgraded from gcc 3 to 4 (e.g. from 3.4.6 to 4.1.1 in this

example) you will have to run fix_libtool_files.sh manually

(Replace $CHOST with your actual CHOST, found in /etc/make.conf)

(Replace <gcc-version> with your new, updated GCC version)

# /usr/share/gcc-data/$CHOST/<gcc-version>/fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.6

```

since I'm upgrading inside 4 series.

Now I'll try to run "emerge -eav system" with the newly installed gcc.

I will come back to the blockers after this. AFAIK, nothing in the "system" uses kde, so I should be OK.  :Wink: 

About the error:

yes, my wireless card is called wlan0 and not eth1, however I have no idea how to fix it. It should be done automatically by udev, right? Which means if I still see this error after upgrading/recompiling system (where udev is part of) everything should be OK.

About kde USE-flag:

The only KDE dependant stuff here is KDevelop which got the base qt. But because of this I will have to either mask it to keep KDevelop 3 along with qt3 or just update it. Is KDevelop 3 still in Portage? If it is then I can probably unmerge it and then after I'm done rebuilding everything merge it back again?

Thank you.

P.S.: I spoke too soon  :Wink: 

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge -eav system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11.3 [2.9_p20081201-r2] USE="debug nls -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 15,995 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r3 [2.0.1-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20100924 [20090203] 49 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6 [1.0.5-r1] USE="-static" 764 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.2 [0.1.19] USE="-caps" 80 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.3.2 [4.2.4] USE="-nocxx" 1,854 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mime-types-8  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.11 [2.9-r2] USE="nls" 995 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-10-r1 [6] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2011d [2009j] USE="nls" 380 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  USE="ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.9  USE="-debug -static-libs -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.20 [2.19] 133 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.3.1 [0.1.29] USE="-static%" 88 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libffi-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0_p3 [2.4.1_p1] 1,112 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r1 [5.52-r2] USE="bzip2%* unicode%*" 1,345 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.2.3 [3.1.3] USE="-static" 105 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2 [1.2.3-r1] 475 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pambase-20101024 [20081028] USE="cracklib sha512 -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal% -mktemp -pam_krb5% -pam_ssh% -passwdqc (-selinux) (-ssh%)" 4 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/acl-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.8-r1 [0.7] 8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/init-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/opengl-7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.9  3 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.75.2  USE="(-test%)" 1,507 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.4  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.65-r1 [2.63-r1] USE="-emacs" 1,302 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1 [0.17] USE="acl git%* nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 14,785 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1 [4.2] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static" 879 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2 [4.4.0] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,100 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.16 [1.10.7] USE="nls" 687 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.4 [1.3.12-r1] USE="nls -pic -static" 887 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.44 [2.4.43] USE="nls" 309 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15 [1.13-r1] USE="nls" 1,289 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.23-r2 [1.20] USE="nls -static" 2,139 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81-r2 [3.81] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10 [1.7] USE="nls -common-lisp% -static-libs%" 429 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.49 [2.2.47] USE="nls (-nfs)" 355 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.8 [3.0.6] USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr (-xinetd%)" 773 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.25-r2 [0.23] USE="-hardened" 966 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.14 [1.41.9] USE="nls" 479 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.12 [7.9-r1] USE="bzip2 cxx recursion-limit%* (unicode) zlib -static-libs (-doc%)" 970 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1  USE="nls pcre" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r4 [1.6f-r3] USE="nls -lzma" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.28 [3.21] USE="nls" LINGUAS="-cs -da -de -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN (-es%)" 1,101 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.2 [2.3] USE="nls -static" 1,579 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.20 [7.0.14] USE="-doc%" 271 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-python-20100321 [20091230] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3 [5.6-r2] USE="cxx%* gpm unicode -ada% -debug -doc -minimal -profile -trace (-nocxx%)" 2,388 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-4.1_p9 [3.2_p39] USE="net%* nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble% -plugins -vanilla" 6,458 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.2.5 [2.1.9] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,519 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-436 [429] USE="unicode" 297 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.8 [3.2.7] USE="unicode%* (-n32)" 280 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/editor-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.7 [1.05] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2 [2.6.4-r1] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb* -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 10,838 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8 [5.8.8-r5] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36-r1 [2.36] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 [1.05] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.41.1 [0.40.5] 137 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.38.2 [1.36.4] USE="nls" 134 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0d [0.9.8k] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779% -sse2 -test" 3,936 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.20.0-r2 [7.19.6] USE="ipv6 ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -ldap -libssh2 -nss -test" 2,040 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.12-r3 [1.11.4] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -idn% -ntlm% -static" 1,572 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8 [2.7.3-r2] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -icu% -test" 4,768 kB

[blocks b     ] <dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7 ("<dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7" is blocking sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.6 [0.9.4] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 253 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1 [2.6.0-r2] USE="-doc" 1,513 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.1 [1.0.5] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 699 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1 [2.4.4-r9, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 9,658 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.14 [0.6_rc9] 275 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-5.05 [4.23] USE="python -static-libs%" 583 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.16 [2.8.13] USE="nls python" 604 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/numpy-1.5.1 [1.3.0] USE="-doc% -lapack -test" 2,227 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.42  USE="(ipc) -build -doc -epydoc -python2 -python3 (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.4.4 [2.3.9-r1] USE="X -auto-hinter% -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils" 1,409 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.11 [1.2.9] USE="-bash-completion -doc" 156 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.19 [2.16.1] USE="cramfs%* crypt nls unicode -old-linux -perl% (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc) (-loop-aes%)" 4,275 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-6.1_p2 [5.2_p13] 2,212 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.8.30 [4.2.52_p4-r2, 4.3.29-r2, 4.6.21_p4] USE="-doc -examples -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 22,351 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4 [1.8.3-r3] USE="berkdb" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.7 [1.0.4] USE="ipv6 -doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 317 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.3 [1.0.4] USE="berkdb%* cracklib nls -audit -debug% (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 1,591 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3 [4.1.2.2] USE="cracklib nls pam -audit (-selinux) -skey" 1,762 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.17.4 [1.13.2] USE="ipv6%* mdev%* pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 2,045 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.0 [1.0.4] USE="ipv6 -doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 353 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.32.0 [1.24.0] USE="nls%* -doc (-introspection) (-debug%)" 673 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1 [0.9.3] 104 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.6 [1.2.3] USE="-doc% (-debug%)" 153 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.6 [1.0.4] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 256 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.14-r1  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5  USE="-old-linux" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1 [1.1.0] 97 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3 [1.1.1] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 244 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.5 [1.0.3] 109 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.0 [1.1.0] USE="ipv6 uuid%* -doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 278 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.0 [1.0.2] USE="-doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 282 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.2.0 [2.1.13] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 284 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  USE="-doc -test% (-debug%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.11 [1.1.9] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 267 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 [0.60] 568 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.3 [0.4.0] USE="-doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 241 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.1 [1.2.3] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 279 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0 [1.1.2] 49 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6-r1 [1.1] 91 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.7 [1.1] USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs% (-debug%)" 312 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.1 [1.1.5] USE="ipv6 -doc% -static-libs% -test% (-debug%) (-xcb%)" 2,248 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.20.2 [0.14.0-r1] USE="(-altivec) -mmx (-neon) -sse2 -static-libs% (-debug%)" 437 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 [1.8.6-r1] USE="X opengl svg (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-openvg) -qt4% -static-libs% -xcb (-cleartype%) (-glitz%)" 23,007 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.10 [1.8.2] USE="-doc% -examples -svg% -test%" 575 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r1 [2.4.2] USE="-doc -glade% -test% (-debug%)" 1,224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1  USE="-debug -doc" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 (-debug%)" 127 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.9 [1.0.5] USE="-doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 636 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.24 [2.4.13] USE="libkms%* -static-libs% (-debug%)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel%* -nouveau% -radeon% -vmware%" 378 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/talloc-2.0.1-r1  USE="-compat -doc -static-libs -swig" 237 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16 [1.10-r1] 812 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1 [2.18.4-r1] USE="static-libs%* -debug -doc -fam (-introspection) (-selinux) -test% -xattr (-hardened%)" 6,548 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.26.0-r1 [2.18.0] USE="threads%* -cairo% -doc -examples (-introspection) -libffi -test (-X%*) (-debug%)" 790 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.28.3-r1 [1.24.2] USE="X -debug -doc (-introspection) -test%" 1,475 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.8 [1.0.5] USE="(-debug%)" 118 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1  82 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6 [1.4.4] USE="-static-libs%" 1,125 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.6 [1.0.4] USE="(-debug%)" 96 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/font-util-1.2.0 [1.0.1] USE="(-debug%)" 132 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="(-debug%)" 650 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1 [2.0.4] 95 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.12 [1.4.9] 105 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="(-debug%)" 121 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.12.0 [1.2.1] 65 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.3 [1.99.3] 94 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0 [7.0.4] USE="-doc%" 203 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.2.0 [1.0.4] USE="-doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 306 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99 ("<x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99" is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0)

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0 [4.0] 99 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0 [4.0.3] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 248 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0.1 [1.5.0] 149 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.4.1 [1.2.1] USE="-doc% -static-libs% (-debug%)" 399 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 ("<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99" is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-2.0.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1 [2.2.2] 95 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.1 [1.0.2] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 247 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1)

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1  USE="nls threads -static-libs" 1,208 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1 [2.6.27-r2] 4,383 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10  USE="-vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.7 [7.4] USE="acl nls unicode%* -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 4,604 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.15 [1.4.12] USE="-examples" 925 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.4.5 [1.2.37] USE="-static-libs%" 533 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.4 [1.6-r2] USE="(-multilib)" 337 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.1 [1.0.6-r1] 68 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r1 [2.86-r10] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 104 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931 [1.60_p20071202044231-r1] USE="nls -static" 224 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20100418-r1 [20071127] USE="ipv6 ssl%* -SECURITY_HAZARD% -doc -idn% -static" 114 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-151-r4 [141] USE="-devfs-compat% -extras% -old-hd-rules% (-selinux) -test%" 498 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6 [1.20.5] USE="(-selinux)" 1,251 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5  USE="gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran -gcj -graphite (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1  USE="X -debug -doc (-introspection) -jpeg -jpeg2k -test -tiff" 1,508 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.2 [1.2.2] 121 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 [20080809] 151 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2 [0.4] 99 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r3 [1.20.1-r1] USE="X -examples" LINGUAS="-ja" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.9 [3.5.7] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 375 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.12 [22.6] USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 366 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.14 [1.41.9] USE="nls" 4,407 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.8_p1-r1 [5.2_p1-r1] USE="X hpn* pam tcpd -X509 -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -static (-pkcs11%) (-smartcard%)" 1,108 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26-r1 [1.1.24-r1] USE="crypt python -debug (-examples%)" 3,322 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.0 [1.0.4] USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)" 263 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1 [2.14.7-r2] USE="debug (-aqua) -cups -doc -examples% (-introspection) -jpeg -jpeg2k -test% -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama (-X%*)" 17,878 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.22.0-r1 [2.14.1-r1] USE="-doc -examples -test% (-X%*)" 2,232 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1 [1.6.4.4] USE="blksha1%* curl* gtk iconv threads* webdav* -bash-completion -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -perl (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd (-mozsha1%)" 2,862 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.10.1 [7.3-r1] USE="classic%* gallium%* nptl -debug -gles% -hardened% -llvm% -motif -pic (-selinux) (-doc%) (-xcb%)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau% -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware% (-none%) (-s3virge%) (-sunffb%) (-trident%)" 5,729 kB

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/gtk+-2.21.3:2 ("<x11-libs/gtk+-2.21.3:2" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0 ("<gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1)

[blocks B     ] app-arch/lzma-utils ("app-arch/lzma-utils" is blocking app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.29 ("<sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.29" is blocking sys-fs/udev-151-r4)

[blocks B     ] app-arch/xz-utils ("app-arch/xz-utils" is blocking app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7)

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7" is blocking media-libs/mesa-7.10.1)

Total: 188 packages (143 upgrades, 6 new, 2 in new slots, 37 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 244,951 kB

Conflict: 10 blocks (6 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-arch/xz-utils required by @system

    app-arch/xz-utils required by (media-libs/libpng-1.4.5, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    app-arch/xz-utils required by (sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 8 more)

  (app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7, installed) pulled in by

    app-arch/lzma-utils required by @selected

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server required by @selected

  (sys-fs/udev-151-r4, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/dev-manager required by @system

  (media-libs/mesa-7.10.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/mesa required by (virtual/opengl-7.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf:2[X] required by (x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10' license is located at 'None'.

- sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Torsten Veller <tove@gentoo.org> (06 Jan 2011)

# Next step to remove old perl and libperl versions.

# Versions prior 5.12 are masked and will be removed when 5.14 is available.

# If you are a sparc-fbsd user and your only keyworded perl version was masked,

# test perl-5.12.2 and reply to bug 288028

# For other complaints go to bug 350785

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Is there anything that I will have to take care first besides resolving blockage?

Like there is an official mySQL upgrade, official X upgrade, etc.

----------

## cach0rr0

first things first

```

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/gtk+-2.21.3:2 ("<x11-libs/gtk+-2.21.3:2" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1) 

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0 ("<gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1) 

[blocks B     ] app-arch/lzma-utils ("app-arch/lzma-utils" is blocking app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1) 

[blocks B     ] <sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.29 ("<sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.29" is blocking sys-fs/udev-151-r4) 

[blocks B     ] app-arch/xz-utils ("app-arch/xz-utils" is blocking app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7) 

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7" is blocking media-libs/mesa-7.10.1) 

```

```

emerge -av linux-headers

emerge -av gtk+

emerge -av librsvg

emerge -C lzma-utils

emerge -av xz-utils

emerge -C xorg-server

emerge -eav system

revdep-rebuild

```

That should get past those blockers. 

It's the same story for these blockers as the earlier ones really. You have to unmerge the packages that are blocking the newer packages (in most cases, the newer packages are *replacements* for the old packages; it's just that the functionality from the old package has been folded into the new package, as in the case of lzma-utils VS xz-utils)

Let's get past that, then we'll get to the other issues.

EDIT: I should mention one thing regarding those blockers. You will notice some blockers that have a "<" appended to the front of the package. In the cases, more often than not, it is saying not that the package itself is problematic, but rather that the version is problematic. Such is the case above with, for example, linux-headers. If you encounter this, all you need to do is get onto a version that's, well, newer. So in the above instructions, you don't uninstall linux headers (this would be bad to do, actually), you upgrade them to a newer version which will work with the package that the old version was blocking originally.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, blockers resolved.

Started "emerge system" now.

Will come back afterwards.

Thank you.

P.S.: Will probably have to run perl-cleaner and some revdep-rebuild as well, but that's another story.  :Wink: 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

After emerge finishes is it possible to retrieve all emerge messages that it gives for all packages it merges?

Thank you.

----------

## BradN

When you emerge a bunch of packages at once, it will remember the "important" messages and display them all again at the end, that way you can review them in case you need to do manual steps to finish updating.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

Unfortunately, "emerge -eav system" failed with emerging drm.

The logs are located here:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/368710

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/368711

Should I try to install cairo now and then re-start system update?

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

That may works, though changes are you're facing first phase of libpng upgrade.

What does 'pkg-config cairo --cflags' print ?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

VoidMage,

It results in following:

```

Package libpng12 was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing 'libpng12.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable.

Package 'libpng12', required by 'cairo', not found

```

So, I guess you' re right.

Do I have to merge libpng now?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

However, surprisingly enough, issuing "emerge -pv libpng" says I have 

[ebuild    R   ] media-libs/libpng-1.4.5  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

Don't know what does this mean.

Thank you.

----------

## BradN

If your old libpng was 1.2 series and you've upgraded to 1.4, it breaks all the programs that link against libpng, and they have to be rebuilt.

http://gentoo-pr.org/node/22

So, it's kinda a mess because libpng is widely used and might have circular dependencies, but you can try some of the things they mention on there.

Otherwise it's always an option to start doing a fresh install in a chroot and then swap it into the main system from a livecd.  Sometimes when a gentoo system has gone too long without being updated, I find this method easier overall.

----------

## VoidMage

I think there was a sticky about it.

revdep-rebuild against libpng-1.2 should help, but you might need to rebuild x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf before cairo.

----------

## Trog Dog

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> After emerge finishes is it possible to retrieve all emerge messages that it gives for all packages it merges?
> 
> Thank you.

 

the elogv (or elogviewer for gtk) packages will do this. emerge either package then follow their post install instructions for editing make.conf, etc.

Once installed after an emerge just run the relevant viewer and you will see your messages.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I just ran revdep-rebuild, then "emerge -1 cairo pango gtk+ atk libglade" and now "emerge -eav system" is almost finished.

Now 2 more questions:

1. Should I take care of upgrading perl and python and then run "emerge -eav world" or do the upgrading of everything at the end? My intent is to do the upgrade after world emerge...

2. At which point emerge log messages are cleared? Is it possible to clean this log and start "emerge -eav world" with the clean log?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, two more problems here:

```

emerge -puvD @world

!!! Multiple package instance within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libgcrypt:0

(dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

dev-libs/libgcrypt[static-libs] required by (sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.1.3-r3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

(dev-libs-1.4.6, installed) pulled in by

(no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

If not it might at least allow emerge to give a suggestion

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udev-145[extras]"

One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-fs/udev-151-r4 (Change USE: +extras)

gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.6-r1[udev]

nautilus-2.32.2.1

gnome-volume-manager-2.24.1

@selected

@world

```

Any idea how to solve them?

Thank you.

----------

## cach0rr0

add these to your package.use:

```

dev-libs/libgcrypt static-libs

sys-fs/udev extras

```

then try again, post full text of any errors you get (i see a typo/transcription error above - "dev-libs-1.4.6" is not a valid package atom)

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Well, sorry for the typo.

Complete error message is (after adding those USE flags):

```

emerge -puvD @world

!!! Multiple package instance within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libgcrypt:0

(dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

dev-libs/libgcrypt[static-libs] required by (sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.1.3-r3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

(dev-libgcrypt-1.4.6, installed) pulled in by

(no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

sys-fs/udev:0

(sys-fs/udev-151-r4, installed) pulled in by

(no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

(sys-fs/udev-141-r4, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

>=sys-fs/udev-147[extras] required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

(and 1 more with the same problem)

Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

If not it might at least allow emerge to give a suggestion

```

I'm still adding the USE flags to another package.  :Wink: 

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

I finally managed to get a good output of "emerge -pvuD @world"

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369089

And the canges in my /etc/portage/package.use

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369091

Thank you.

Basically I prefer to stay in GNOME with GTK+ and have KDevelop only from the KDE/QT side...

----------

## VoidMage

Of the obvious pitfalls, jpeg upgrade is almost as much fun as libpng upgrade was.

Other than that, there still might be a few rounds of revdep-rebuild in the process.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

VoidMage,

Apparently, "emerge -pv world" is still failing:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369305.

And there is couple packages that don't have ebuilds anymore...

Thank you.

----------

## cach0rr0

go ahead and emerge cryptsetup

which should bring in a newer build of cryptsetup that is not incompatible with the newer lvm2

then re-run whichever command it was that previously failed and gave you this error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369305/

----------

## VoidMage

In case of such big update, it's best to go full scale: 'emerge -upvD --with-bdeps y world'.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

Hopefully this is my last post before actually running this stuff.   :Very Happy: 

Here is the output of "emerge -puvD world"

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369368.

Couple of questions:

1. I will have to unmerge all those packages that are not in the tree anymore, right? And will have to research what the exchanges are, right?

2. cach0rr0, during the install of cryptsetup I got the message that I need "CONFIG_DM_CRYPT" selected in the kernel. Looking thru the 2.6.36-r8 gentoo-sources I can't find such an option. However I'm compiling on 2.6.30-r6.

3. How the post install messages log handles everything? Does it gets cleared after each emerge? I just don't want to start this huge emerge and then end up with the post install messages with half of the packages I installed.

4. How come there is so much qt/kde packages pulled just for one KDevelop?

Thank you. You are a great help.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. I will have to unmerge all those packages that are not in the tree anymore, right? And will have to research what the exchanges are, right?
> 
> 

 

Most of those packages will have their functionality replaced by a different package under a different name. 

For those that don't, revdep-rebuild should take care of the bulk of it. 

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. cach0rr0, during the install of cryptsetup I got the message that I need "CONFIG_DM_CRYPT" selected in the kernel. Looking thru the 2.6.36-r8 gentoo-sources I can't find such an option. However I'm compiling on 2.6.30-r6.
> 
> 

 

It is definitely in there. If you're in menuconfig, hit the /forward slash to search, key in 'DM_CRYPT'; I know it's in there because I'm using it! 

If, however, you aren't using dmcrypt, I wouldn't worry too much about this warning. 

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. How the post install messages log handles everything? Does it gets cleared after each emerge? I just don't want to start this huge emerge and then end up with the post install messages with half of the packages I installed.
> 
> 

 

Those build messages, to my knowledge, are only shown on your console/terminal. They will all be shown once you're finished, best thing to do is copy them to a safe place, review them at your leisure, and do so *before* you run dispatch-conf (or etc-update if you use etc-update). Not sure if there are tools out there that capture build messages, but at some point they'll be worth looking into. 

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. How come there is so much qt/kde packages pulled just for one KDevelop?
> 
> 

 

It used to be the case that there was simply one 'qt' package. Now, that same functionality has been split into qt-core, qt-gui, qt-webkit, qt-opengl, qt-sql, presumably a handful of KDE libs, a handful of others. It may have shown as fewer total packages on prior builds, but the dependencies and amount of "bloat" shouldn't be substantially different.

----------

## BradN

you'll have to either deal with the messages as they show up then or copy/paste them into a file for later - i don't think portage logs them otherwise.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   
> 
> 1. I will have to unmerge all those packages that are not in the tree anymore, right? And will have to research what the exchanges are, right?
> ...

 

OK.

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   
> 
> 2. cach0rr0, during the install of cryptsetup I got the message that I need "CONFIG_DM_CRYPT" selected in the kernel. Looking thru the 2.6.36-r8 gentoo-sources I can't find such an option. However I'm compiling on 2.6.30-r6.
> ...

 

Strange. I opened .config in nano and tried to do a search on this option. Nano didn't find anything.

Could you give me the whole path from menuconfig, please?

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   
> 
> 3. How the post install messages log handles everything? Does it gets cleared after each emerge? I just don't want to start this huge emerge and then end up with the post install messages with half of the packages I installed.
> ...

 

I'm talking about the messages that are kept in /var/log/portage/elog. Except from one of my earlier thread:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Those elog|einfo|ewarn|qa|eerror are kept in /var/log/portage/elog then rotated. The ungzipped ones are viewable with eread.
> 
> 

 

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   
> 
> 4. How come there is so much qt/kde packages pulled just for one KDevelop?
> ...

 

OK.

Thank you.

Will look at the package exchange tomorrow.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

 *BradN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> you'll have to either deal with the messages as they show up then or copy/paste them into a file for later - i don't think portage logs them otherwise.
> 
> 

 

I refer to this thread when replying to cach0rr0.

Basically working in the console and doing "emerge -eav world" you can't catch those messages as they will go too fast.

Thank you.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Strange. I opened .config in nano and tried to do a search on this option. Nano didn't find anything.
> 
> Could you give me the whole path from menuconfig, please?
> ...

 

sure thing. 

```

Symbol: DM_CRYPT [=y]

  │ Type  : tristate

  │ Prompt: Crypt target support

  │   Defined at drivers/md/Kconfig:211

  │   Depends on: MD [=y] && BLK_DEV_DM [=y]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD [=y])

  │         -> Device mapper support (BLK_DEV_DM [=y])

  │   Selects: CRYPTO [=y] && CRYPTO_CBC [=y]

```

'tis the likely culprit actually, symbol isn't exposed because 'multiple devices driver support' and 'device mapper support' aren't selected

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Yes, I saw this. What confused me is the fact that the search in nano didn't find it.  :Wink: 

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I decided to deal with all missing ebuilds later and started the world upgrade.

What amazes me though is that there was no KDevelop upgrade in my last output. I tried to run "emerge -pv kdevelop" and it certainly showed that I'm upgrading and tried to put a new one in a different slot as they are binary-incompatible, but "emerge world" didn't include this one. Just said that there is "no ebuilds for kdevelop". Is it normal behavior? Unless it's a feature of the Portage, I'd say use the upgrade message in the "emerge ..." and just warn about missing ebuid, so that people know "There is no way back".

I also decided to skip the kernel setting of DM_CRYPT as I'm not using multiple-devices. Hopefully everything will be OK.

Will see how the upgrade will progress and if I will have problems starting X after all this...

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Need help here.

This is what I received from "emerge -eavuD world":

```

[color=green]*[/color] Messages for package [color=green]x11-proto/printproto-1.0.5[/color]:

[color=red]*[/color] This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

[color=red]*[/color] packages (see list below). You can use a command such as 'portageq

[color=red]*[/color] ownersa / <filename>' to identify the installed package that owns a

[color=red]*[/color] file. If portageq reports that only one package owns the file then do

[color=red]*[/color] NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

[color=red]*[/color] least tow or more packages that are known to install the same files.

[color=red]*[/color] If a collision occurs and you cannot explain where the file came from

[color=red]*[/color] then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

[color=red]*[/color] information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do not file

[color=red]*[/color] a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

[color=red]*[/color] two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

[color=red]*[/color] a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

[color=red]*[/color]

[color=red]*[/color] Detected file collision(s):

[color=red]*[/color]

[color=red]*[/color]         /usr/share/man/man7/Xprint.7.bz2

[color=red]*[/color]

[color=red]*[/color] Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

[color=red]*[/color]

[color=red]*[/color] Press Ctrl-C to stop

[color=red]*[/color]

[color=red]*[/color] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1

[color=red]*[/color]     /usr/share/man/man7/Xprint.7.bz2

[color=red]*[/color]

[color=red]*[/color] Package 'x11-proto/printproto-1.0.5' NOT merged due to file

[color=red]*[/color] collisions. If neccessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

[color=red]*[/color] content of the above message.

```

What do I do? How do I fix this?

SHould I simply remove "xorg-docs" and then install it afterwards?

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

IIRC, docs from app-doc/xorg-docs are significantly outdated.

Also, lately xorg packages began providing updated docs on their own - printproto is just one among many.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

VoidMage,

So just unmerge "xorg-doc"? Will I be able to do "emerge --resume"?

Thank you

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

One more trouble:

```

* Messages for package net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.7:

* Failed Patch: webkit-gtk-1.2.7-libpng15.patch !

*   ( /usr/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk/fiels/webkit-gtk-1.2.7-libpng15.patch )

*

* Include in your bugreport the content of:

*

* /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.7/temp/webkit-gtk-1.2.7-libpng15.patch.out

```

The content is at http://paste.pocoo.org/show/370088

```

* ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.7 failed (prepare phase)

* Failed Patch: webkit-gtk-1.2.7-libpng15.patch

*

* Call stack

* ...........

```

I looked at the tree and the file is there. However, the path was not generated from the proper place.

The path to the file is

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.7/work/webkit-gtk-1.2.7/WebCore/platform/image-decoders/png/PNGImageDecoers.cpp

I can apply the patch manually and restart the build, however is there a more permanent solution?

Is it a known bug/issue with the webkit-gtk-1.2.7?

Thank you.

----------

## cach0rr0

have you tried applying the patch manually and succeeded? 

If so, disregard the following (it's something i had to do a while back)

```

emerge dos2unix

cd /usr/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk/files/

dos2unix webkit-gtk-1.2.7-libpng15.patch

```

then try to emerge again

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

cach0rr0,

Will emerge see that it's already present in the build directory?

I didn't try patching yet, so I will try your solution after you reply.

Thank you.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> cach0rr0,
> 
> Will emerge see that it's already present in the build directory?
> 
> I didn't try patching yet, so I will try your solution after you reply.
> ...

 

not sure what you're asking. 

if you were running, for example, "emerge -av somepackage" when you got that error:

you would

-cd to that directory, run that dos2unix command

-emerge -av somepackage again (or try "emerge --resume")

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

cach0rr0,

What is the command to update the digest of the patch file?

Thank you.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> cach0rr0,
> 
> What is the command to update the digest of the patch file?
> 
> Thank you.

 

```

ebuild <ebuild filename> digest

```

note that if you're doing this directly within /usr/portage/whatever-blah/packagename/files, this will be clobbered when you emerge --sync

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   
> 
> cach0rr0,
> ...

 

Meaning it just will be overwritten? Or it will screw up this package completely and I won't be able to emerge it again in the future?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

One more question.

Initially I didn't notice that I will have to update gcc, and configured and compiled my kernel with old one.

Now I'm doing "emerge -eav world" Does this mean I will have to reconfigure the kernel and re-compile it, or just issuing "make && make modules_install" will be sufficient?

Thank you.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meaning it just will be overwritten? Or it will screw up this package completely and I won't be able to emerge it again in the future?
> 
> 

 

the former. the ebuild itself will be overwritten. The installation will not change at all (syncing does little more than pull down new .ebuild files, a handful of XML files containing metadata, and a few other choice bits that won't affect any packages you currently have installed - only packages you may install/uninstall/reinstall after you --sync)

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

>  Does this mean I will have to reconfigure the kernel and re-compile it, or just issuing "make && make modules_install" will be sufficient?
> 
> 

 

i dont know that you even have to immediately recompile your kernel. 

however should you choose to do so:

```

make clean && make && make modules_install
```

would be sufficient; the .config file in /usr/src/linux (which controls which drivers etc get built) will still be the same, you're still building against the same set of kernel sources, so no reconfiguration required 

and you dont immediately have to switch over to the new gcc either, as it is slotted (the new package coexists with the old - both are installed, but portage doesnt make you automatically start using the new GCC simply because you merged it). You can change whenever you like via gcc-config

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Got one more:

```

* Messages for package net-dialup/gtkterm-0.99.5-r1

* ERROR: net-dialup/gtkterm-0.99.5-r1 failed (compile phase)

*    emake failed

*

* Call stack

* .........

```

Not that I care about the dialup, but still...

Any idea how to fix this one?

The build log is here, here and here.

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

Well, that's the neat side of maintainer-needed packages - you may wait for quite awhile.   :Laughing: 

The bug about it has been waiting for an action, but probably nobody cares about this particular package.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

VoidMage,

It's because nobody cares about dial-up anymore.   :Very Happy: 

Is it possible to find out what pulls in this package? Most likely it's a USE-flag somewhere or some package.

In the mean time I will probably do "emerge --resume --skipfirst"...   :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

And another one:

```

* Messages for package media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.23-r1:

*

* Obsolete config /etc/modules.d/alsa found

* ERROR: media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.23-r1 failed (setup phase)

*   Move /etc/modules.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

*

* Call stack

* ......

```

Logs can be found here, here and here.

Should I copy the file as the error suggest?

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

Move and yes, that's all.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Got one more compile error:

```

* Messages for package mail-client/evolution-2.32.2

* 

* Error: mail-client/evolution-2.23.2 failed (compile phase)

*     compile failure

* Call stack and blah-blah-blah

```

The logs can be found here, here and here.

Anybody with the fix?

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

Actually, that's funny - yesterday I've tried to reproduce a very similar bug, but for whatever the reason couldn't.

Try rebuilding evolution data-server, then run a revdep-rebuild against its libs (plain revdep-rebuild might not be enough, as some of the ebuild had preserve-old-libs), then remove old versions.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

I finished "emerge -eavuD world". Hooray!!!

Now I will go thru the post-install messages. And the very first one confused me:

```

To allow parallel installation of sigc++-1.0, sigc++-1.2 and sigc++-2.0

the header files are now installed in a version specific

subdirectory. Be sure to unmerge any libsigc++ versions

< 1.0.4 that you may have previously installed.

```

However, running "emerge -pvC libsigc++" shows that I have only

libsigc++-2.2.7. And there is no other versions.

So I'm confused. Is there any chance I can check if I need to un-install something?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

I also didn't have problems starting GNOME! HOORAY!!!

However, after the GNOME starts I got this message box:

```

[b]Some panel items are no longer available[/b]

One or more panel items (also referred to as applets) are

no longer available in the GNOME desktop.

These items will now be removed from your configuration:

    * Volume Control

You will not receive this message again.

OK

```

That message I received from running GNOME as root.

When I started GNOME as regular user I got an additional applet:

 * Keyboard Indicator

Trying to pull "Add to Panel..." application I see that "Volume Control" is marked as deprecated.

And there is no keyboard indicator at all.

What should I use instead?

What happen to the "Volume Control and how to get it back?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I am currently running GNOME, but have a lot of problems/questions.

I will try to summarize all of them in here. If moderators feel that some will be more appropriate to another forum, let me know here and I repost there:

1. Like in the previous post here, I don't have "Volume manager" and "Keyboard Indicator" applets.

2. This is a laptop, which means I don't have a mouse, but synaptics device. For some reason it runs much slower than before the upgrade.

3. When I go to the GNOME menu "Applications" nothing pops up. Moving to the menu "Places" or "System" I can see the menu showing up, but not on the "Application".

4. I just did an "emerge -eav world". However, here is what I am getting:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge -pv nxclient

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r9 [8b] 4 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.44 [1.4.5] 528 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8r [1.0.0d] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 3,686 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r4  USE="X acl pam python ssl -avahi -dbus -gnutls -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -perl -php -png -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,711 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxclient-3.4.0.5  4,286 kB

Total: 5 packages (2 new, 3 in new slots), Size of downloads: 12,213 kB

```

Does this mean that latest stable nxclient depends on the earliest versions of those libraries?

How does all those guys co-exists? Should I continue working thru the post-install messages after "emerge -eav world"?

5. How to fix this:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge kdevelop

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 6) kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.5

 * waiting for lock on /usr/portage/distfiles/.kdebase-workspace-4.4.5.tar.bz2.portage_lockfile

 ...^C

Exiting on signal 2

!!! select error: (4, 'Interrupted system call')

 * Fetch failed for 'kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.5', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.5/temp/build.log'

^C

 * Messages for package kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.5:

 * Fetch failed for 'kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.5', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.5/temp/build.log'

```

Those are the starting points. I think there will be more to come.

Thank you.

----------

## VoidMage

1. fix the tags in your last post - it's nearly unreadable

2. Gnome migrated to pulseaudio, unsure about the keyboard

3. I think a dozen or so months ago there was a warning in one of the desktop utils packages (IIRC x11-misc/shared-mime-info) - perhaps it's related

4. openssl, libpng and jpeg don't coexist - those are old libraries only

5. that just might be a bug in portage parallel fetch - probably more than one package tries to fetch the same file... or you simply didn't wait long enough (kde packages are lagre, after all) - try '-f' first

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

VoidMage,

1. I don't know how to fix it? It looks like whenever I try to put additional tags in the 

```
...
```

 it doesn't want to display properly.

2. Well, it is migrated but it's not pulled in by this merge. However it looks like my language indicator for keyboard is present. Not sure why i got this message. I guess I will have to install it?

3. Are referring here to the missing "Application" menu? How do I fix it?

4. Does this mean that nxclient ebuild is broken?

5. OK, will try "-f".

Thank you.

In the meantime will continue to work thru the post installation messages....

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> VoidMage,
> 
> 1. I don't know how to fix it? It looks like whenever I try to put additional tags in the 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I fixed it  :Wink: 

Your first set of 'code' blocks was backwards. It had </code> (your code) <code> instead of the other way around.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

cach0rr0,

Could you please look at my issues, specifically nxclient one?

Thank you.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Could you please look at my issues, specifically nxclient one?
> 
> 

 

for the nxclient issue, it looks like it depends on earlier versions of those three packages

```

[ebuild  NS   ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r9 [8b] 4 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.44 [1.4.5] 528 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8r [1.0.0d] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 3,686 kB 

```

fortunately, those are slotted, so they CAN coexist on the same system alongside the newer versions. 

NB: you should run dispatch-conf and accept the changes to the files in /etc/portage before you do any further merges.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

cach0rr0,

Thank you for the suggestion.

I ran etc-update and everything is now up to date with the configuration.

Will I have to run revdep-rebuild on old versions, kill old libraries and then install nxclient?

Also the lock on kdevelop install is resolved. I was not patient enough.   :Smile: 

I will see if adding XDG_MENU_PREFIX will fix the "Application" menu problem.

I am going to turn on "pulseaudio" USE-flag and "emerge -avuDN world" to be able to use GNOME Volume Indicator as suggested by VoidMage.

Thank you.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> cach0rr0,
> 
> Will I have to run revdep-rebuild on old versions, kill old libraries and then install nxclient?
> 
> 

 

nope. you would only need to do that if, for example, you upgraded to a new version of libpng, that resulted in the old build of libpng being removed, and there were packages linked against the old libpng 

in fact, i would wager that is part of the reason why libpng is now slotted, since 1.2 and 1.4 can coexist on a system (I don't think it was slotted before, and that's why there were so many problems a few months back) - so that packages that have a hard dependency on 1.2 can still use it, but the packages that are just as happy to link against 1.4 can link against 1.4. 

In your case, pretty well everything on your system is linking against 1.4. The only things that will be linked against 1.2 are the packages you see in that emerge output above.

----------

## VoidMage

No, in all of those three cases, it's a slot, but not a real slotting -

as I said, those ebuilds install only the old libraries for the sake of binary-only ebuilds.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

So I just need to emerge nxclient and I will be OK?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I will see if adding XDG_MENU_PREFIX will fix the "Application" menu problem.
> 
> I am going to turn on "pulseaudio" USE-flag and "emerge -avuDN world" to be able to use GNOME Volume Indicator as suggested by VoidMage.
> ...

 

Unfortunately, XDG_MENU_PREFIX didn't solve the "Application" menu in GNOME. I still don't see it.

And I also can't add anything to my panel to increase/decrease volume of the sound.

Any idea?

Thank you.

----------

